# Duck hunter missing in ohio river- be careful



## MARKW6 (May 12, 2007)

*

Cold Hampers Search For Missing Duck Hunter



http://www.local12.com/news/local/s...ssing-Duck-Hunter/Q3iT6bl11E2ProIp2FdaCQ.cspx


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Very sad situation. Hope for the best. Just read about a missing fisherman over on the James River in VA. 

Ppl just have to wear a PDF. Doesn't matter how good of a swimmer or macho you think you are 40 degree water takes the fight right out of you. If nothing else wear it so they can find your body for your family.


----------

